# *** 2.8 / 3.2 Valve Springs & Head stud Kits ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! ****


_Quote, originally posted by *24V ARP Head stud kit* »_
High rate dual valve spring set for the 24v VR6, includes spring seats and Ti retainers which allow for higher lift than stock retainers, at half the weight.
Specs:
* 13.90mm max lift
* Coil bind at 17mm
* Rate 12.6lbs/mm

















*PRICE FOR SPRING SET = $745US Shipped*

_Quote, originally posted by *High-Flow Valve Set, 24V VR6 & R32* »_









*PRICE FOR VALVE SET = $775US Shipped*


_Quote, originally posted by *24V ARP Head stud kit* »_
Finally, an affordable head stud set for the 24v VR6, we build this set using ARP hardware, *this is not an "off the shelf" ARP kit.*
Recommended for boosted applications or high revving NA to achieve superior head gasket sealing.









*PRICE FOR ARP STUDS = $265US Shipped*
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order.
Thanks










_Modified by INA at 9:34 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

cool, won't have to use raceware studs.








I'll be PMing you very shortly I hope.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

the ARP bolts aren't long enough to accommodate a s/s spacer...correct...???


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_the ARP bolts aren't long enough to accommodate a s/s spacer...correct...???

They are?I cant imagine your spacer being more than 3mm thick


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

some of the spacers are 8.5mm thick, specifically the hgp one that lowers compression to 7.5:1


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_some of the spacers are 8.5mm thick, specifically the hgp one that lowers compression to 7.5:1

Thats pretty crazy


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_the ARP bolts aren't long enough to accommodate a s/s spacer...correct...???

What are you basing this off of. If you screw the studs down as far as you can they aren't even long enough to bolt it down w/o a spacer. When I helping SLEEPYDUB put his hg spacer in we called Raceware b/c the we didn't think the studs were long enough. They then told us we were doing it wrong. You are only suppose to screw the studs into the head to give yourself enough thread to tighten the nuts on. Do not crank then all the way down into the head.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
What are you basing this off of. 

email correspondence with B. Schimmel...he claims they are too short...i posted here for confirmation...now it seems there is conficting info...


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_
email correspondence with B. Schimmel...he claims they are too short...i posted here for confirmation...now it seems there is conficting info...









I talked with Arnold at Pagparts and and rep for Raceware. They both said to not screw them down into the head all the way. Meik used the Raceware studs on his first build and so did Jacob.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (BakBer)*

watching.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

has anyone tried this arp bolt set..are the bolts the right length..?can i screw the bolts the hole way down,and it still works in the top..?arp works perfekt in my 12v.i don´t understand why it is a problem on the 24v..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:29 AM 7-1-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_has anyone tried this arp bolt set..are the bolts the right length..?can i screw the bolts the hole way down,and it still works in the top..?arp works perfekt in my 12v.i don´t understand why it is a problem on the 24v..

We have sold a couple of sets and they work fine.The 12V's are too short to work in the 24V block.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i did not say that 12v bolts fit in 24v i know that it is not the same..i have both engines...i said that the arp bolts fit perfekt in my vr6 12v...and that is why i did not understand why arp has probs with the length to the 24v..i want arp bolts in my 24v too..but i want be sure that i fits perfekt before i order..anyone here in th 2,8 24v forum who has these bolts..?


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:40 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i did not say that 12v bolts fit in 24v i know that it is not the same..i have both engines...i said that the arp bolts fit perfekt in my vr6 12v...and that is why i did not understand why arp has probs with the length to the 24v..i want arp bolts in my 24v too..but i want be sure that i fits perfekt before i order..anyone here in th 2,8 24v forum who has these bolts..?

Well ARP does not list a set for the 24V.These were custom ordered by us for you.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_
email correspondence with B. Schimmel...he claims they are too short...i posted here for confirmation...now it seems there is conficting info...









I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but when I purchased my ARP studs from schimmel, they were too short. He also pieced these together as ARP does not make a kit. However, he replaced the short studs with ones from the 12v and they worked perfect. I have this set up, used it, and can get a measure of the stud I am using for anyone's reassurances if need be.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

IM me with more info...


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (Rodrigo18)*

Just wanted to give everyone an actual opinion on these studs. The Racewares are too short with a standard head spacer, meaning you have to back them out in order to get the nut on fully. After a Raceware stripped on the initial 20 ft-lbs torquing procedure, I called Issam to get a set of ARP's.
The ARP's are longer than the Racewares, and have more than enough length to accomodate a spacer with the stud bottomed out in the block. Also, the ARP's have a hex key in the top, so that if you had to adjust the length, you could do so without having to remove the head. ARP's also include their moly lube, unlike the Racewares which suggest using motor oil. Personally, I would never think about using the Racewares again now that there is an ARP option availible.
Thanks Issam! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_Just wanted to give everyone an actual opinion on these studs. The Racewares are too short with a standard head spacer, meaning you have to back them out in order to get the nut on fully. After a Raceware stripped on the initial 20 ft-lbs torquing procedure, I called Issam to get a set of ARP's.
The ARP's are longer than the Racewares, and have more than enough length to accomodate a spacer with the stud bottomed out in the block. Also, the ARP's have a hex key in the top, so that if you had to adjust the length, you could do so without having to remove the head. ARP's also include their moly lube, unlike the Racewares which suggest using motor oil. Personally, I would never think about using the Racewares again now that there is an ARP option availible.
Thanks Issam! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








to that.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_Just wanted to give everyone an actual opinion on these studs. The Racewares are too short with a standard head spacer, meaning you have to back them out in order to get the nut on fully. After a Raceware stripped on the initial 20 ft-lbs torquing procedure, I called Issam to get a set of ARP's.
The ARP's are longer than the Racewares, and have more than enough length to accomodate a spacer with the stud bottomed out in the block. Also, the ARP's have a hex key in the top, so that if you had to adjust the length, you could do so without having to remove the head. ARP's also include their moly lube, unlike the Racewares which suggest using motor oil. Personally, I would never think about using the Racewares again now that there is an ARP option availible.
Thanks Issam! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the Review Joe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

FWIW My car has raceware studs and a C2 headspacer and it's been that way for ~2 years now -- no leaks.


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_FWIW My car has raceware studs and a C2 headspacer and it's been that way for ~2 years now -- no leaks.

Many people have luck with Racewares, but personally the ARPs are just a much nicer option.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

Valve springs are now ready to go. 500+whp @ 17psi


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

monday I may pick these up! bump.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_monday I may pick these up! bump.

id use em over the racewares..they're alot easier to adjust into the block, they have the allen key ontop. 
ask joey and vinny, they'll tell you fourth.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_monday I may pick these up! bump.

Want to pick up the Grenadines while you are @ it?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

I wanted to chime and verify that you do have to back the raceware studs out, that is an accurate statement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump for Isaam, one of the biggest contributors to vortex, hands down








Isaam - lmk if you gonna take me up on my offer that I left on your vm today


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

this stuff looks legit








good **** Issam, i cant wait to see what this stuff will do for a 24v head








What else do you suggest with this? Cams?
Im sure you can provide cams with this setup and have the ultimate 24v head huh?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_this stuff looks legit








good **** Issam, i cant wait to see what this stuff will do for a 24v head








What else do you suggest with this? Cams?
Im sure you can provide cams with this setup and have the ultimate 24v head huh?

I am using TT cams so let me know if you wants those.
Tom my phone died again!


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Meik used the Raceware studs on his first build and so did Jacob.

I used ARP both times.









_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_They both said to not screw them down into the head all the way.

100% true. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I screwed mine in all the way - then back 3 times or so. Basically just enough to make the bolts flush w/the top of the nuts.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_some of the spacers are 8.5mm thick, specifically the hgp one that lowers compression to 7.5:1

why the hell would you EVER want your CR that low???


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

Watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (vrDUCKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrDUCKin* »_Watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
*PRICE FOR SPRING SET = $745US Shipped*

*PRICE FOR ARP STUDS = $265US Shipped*
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order.
Thanks









_Modified by INA at 7:15 PM 9-26-2008_

Can any1 chime on using this valve springs set. In the past Ive used full schrick 12v valve train, been a little spoiled. Pricing is not that bad considering I paid around 1K for a full schrick valve train.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

bump for a great seller and super fast shipping...
8500 rpm...FTW!!!1! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_Just wanted to give everyone an actual opinion on these studs. The Racewares are too short with a standard head spacer, meaning you have to back them out in order to get the nut on fully. After a Raceware stripped on the initial 20 ft-lbs torquing procedure, I called Issam to get a set of ARP's.
The ARP's are longer than the Racewares, and have more than enough length to accomodate a spacer with the stud bottomed out in the block. Also, the ARP's have a hex key in the top, so that if you had to adjust the length, you could do so without having to remove the head. ARP's also include their moly lube, unlike the Racewares which suggest using motor oil. Personally, I would never think about using the Racewares again now that there is an ARP option availible.
Thanks Issam! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fully agree installed a set of raceware on a 24v deffinitely too short. plus they don't have the key or anything to keep them in place when you do back them up so you can screw the nut down. I am glad you are selling these Issam I recommend arp to everyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (vdubspeed88)*

I have 4 sets of Titanium retainers I will sell cheap.
Who wants?


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

You said you have 4 full sets left for a 24v? How much?


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_You said you have 4 full sets left for a 24v? How much?

I WANNA KNOW TOO 
Just a thought, Group buy on the Valve Train http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif
(I thought I'd give it a Shot)


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (fulleloaded)*

How much for the titanium retainer sets? (I am assuming that's without springs?) Hrmm, springs would be good too...


_Modified by PhReE at 11:01 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (PhReE)*

*$200US shipped for a SET - I have 4 sets.*


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

how much for the whole set of springs and retainers?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_how much for the whole set of springs and retainers?

745US shipped


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

How high would i be able to rev an R out to with the springs and retainers?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy02gti* »_How high would i be able to rev an R out to with the springs and retainers?

8300 rpm's is the max I would go.


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok ill be ordering these shortly


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

So do you have both size ARP's for the 2.8 and 3.2 24v's iirc 12mm VS 11mm bolts? Because I need a set for my R motor, and was starting to feel as though raceware was my only option. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

oh how I'd love to rev to 8300


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_So do you have both size ARP's for the 2.8 and 3.2 24v's iirc 12mm VS 11mm bolts? Because I need a set for my R motor, and was starting to feel as though raceware was my only option. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

oh how I'd love to rev to 8300









We have raceware for R32's.not ARP's


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

damn.... any chance of doing the same as the 2.8s and custom ordering bolts for the R motor from ARP? thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_damn.... any chance of doing the same as the 2.8s and custom ordering bolts for the R motor from ARP? thanks

That would require at least 30 people on board.


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

Just bought my self a set of valvesprings.... 8300 here i come!!!
I forgot the word springs


_Modified by crazy02gti at 11:26 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy02gti* »_Just bought my self a set of valves.... 8300 here i come!!!

Did you figure your situation out?


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

yup all taken care of. I love this place so many texer PMed me with parts they had and what not, it was crazy... this place is like a family. I will never leave here!!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

bump for a good guy and a very helpful resource for all your performance needs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_









<3


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

bump for a great seller. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

got them in today... Now i just have to go drop it off at the machine shop.


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (fulleloaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fulleloaded* »_
Can any1 chime on using this valve springs set. In the past Ive used full schrick 12v valve train, been a little spoiled. Pricing is not that bad considering I paid around 1K for a full schrick valve train. 

Mine are being installed as we speak. But my car wont be running till the end of the month.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_bump for a good guy and a very helpful resource for all your performance needs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (dubdoor)*

Larger Inconnel R32 valves are now available!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Larger Inconnel R32 valves are now available!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Larger Inconnel R32 valves are now available!









I wonder where you got that idea from?


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
I wonder where you got that idea from?






























To bad ur not using them...








Dont worry i know whats going on. I wont tell










_Modified by crazy02gti at 9:20 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
I wonder where you got that idea from?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (fulleloaded)*

Valves on page 1


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (dubdoor)*

All PM's replied


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (fulleloaded)*










a pic for views. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (fourthchirpin)*

Not wasting any time, are we?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

Please don't hesitate to pm me with any questions you may have for any of our products!


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (dmonitto)*

deal on the hole kit?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (03gli401k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gli401k* »_deal on the hole kit?

Sure
Send me a PM


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (fulleloaded)*

Issam, what were the final torque specs on the arp studs again? im doing my SRI this weekend and I'm gonna recheck to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_Issam, what were the final torque specs on the arp studs again? im doing my SRI this weekend and I'm gonna recheck to make sure. Thanks.









*Torque Specs:* 80 ft/lbs.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (One Gray GLI)*

how much bigger are those highflow valves compared to the OEM ones?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_how much bigger are those highflow valves compared to the OEM ones?

They are R32 sized which are approx 2mm larger than the OEM 2.8 24V valves.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

pm'd


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (dubdoor)*

I have got a set of these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to INA. Great to do business with as always.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_I have got a set of these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to INA. Great to do business with as always.

finally?








glad it worked out bro.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

There still seems to be some argument about the studs being long enough. I'm building a 24v so I took the time to take some pictures. These images show studs bottomed out in block with head installed. There is NO head spacer installed but there is enough room for any spacer on the market.








































Sorry for the red assembly lube. I was multitasking... cams were next!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by [email protected] at 8:35 PM 7-2-2009_


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

4th of July Bump for Issam and INA


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (fulleloaded)*

just placed my order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (03gli401k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gli401k* »_just placed my order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bklynavant (Oct 10, 2006)

So if I purchase the valve set, valve springs an ti retainers, would the OEM 24v 2.8 Head flow as much as a stock R32......


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (INA)*

watching for sure.
May be doing a head build soon. Have been reading up and searching for products for my 2.8 24v vr.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (VR6VDub172)*

also pm'd you.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! ****

Do the valvetrain components let you rev higher than the stock valvetrain?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_Do the valvetrain components let you rev higher than the stock valvetrain?

Yes they do


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (03gli401k)*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ARP 24V Heads Studs!! *** (03gli401k)*

All PM's replied to!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

Any chance to get a 11mm set?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Send me an email.


----------



## juststarted (Apr 14, 2003)

with the larger valves, do you need to change the seats as well?


----------



## A216VCTi (Mar 11, 2002)

I have a set of TT cams and uni chip in my 2.8 24v. I have a few questions about purchasing the head studs, valve springs and retainers: 

What are the install procedures? 
In reference to software, what would i have to do to be able to rev to 8300rpm? 
Would my head have to go to a machine shop? 

My deciding factor for purchasing are two things: 

Whether I can do this in my garage with minimal downtime and weather I need to spend too much money outside of the price of normal stuff...i.e, gaskets, adhesives....etc.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

juststarted said:


> with the larger valves, do you need to change the seats as well?


 Yes you will. 


A216VCTi said:


> I have a set of TT cams and uni chip in my 2.8 24v. I have a few questions about purchasing the head studs, valve springs and retainers:
> 
> What are the install procedures?
> In reference to software, what would i have to do to be able to rev to 8300rpm?
> ...


 1. Well if you are starting with the 2.8 24V head then you will need to get seats installed in the head. This is a job for a machine shop no doubt. 
2. What software are you using?


----------



## A216VCTi (Mar 11, 2002)

INA said:


> Yes you will.
> 
> 1. Well if you are starting with the 2.8 24V head then you will need to get seats installed in the head. This is a job for a machine shop no doubt.
> 2. What software are you using?


 
Even though I'm not going oversized valves, I would still need seats? 

I am using Unitronic software. 

Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

A216VCTi said:


> Even though I'm not going oversized valves, I would still need seats?
> 
> I am using Unitronic software.
> 
> Thanks


 No you wont need seats in that case. 
You can tweak the uni software to increase your rev limiter. 
How close are you to a Uni dealer?


----------



## A216VCTi (Mar 11, 2002)

Very close. Why?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied to. Thanks for the support!:thumbup:


----------



## juststarted (Apr 14, 2003)

Will the ARP bolts work with a 2.8 block and 3.2 head?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

juststarted said:


> Will the ARP bolts work with a 2.8 block and 3.2 head?


Yes they will:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Gentlemen, I'm building a 3.0 24v with an .:R head and will be purchasing the valve springs/retainers and headstuds shortly. I'm going turbo, and am shooting for ~700 awhp. With an .:R head, is the flow increase with the valves enough to warrant purchasing them?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

71camaro said:


> Gentlemen, I'm building a 3.0 24v with an .:R head and will be purchasing the valve springs/retainers and headstuds shortly. I'm going turbo, and am shooting for ~700 awhp. With an .:R head, is the flow increase with the valves enough to warrant purchasing them?


The advantage with the R32 is obviously the large ports and the increased valve diameter. If you want the ultimate VR 24V head then this is the way to do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

I bought a spring kit like this a while ago from another supplier, but I have some issues with them being to hard for the vanos wheel to keep the cams in zero position. Running TT cams.
I do not run the solenoids on my R32 engine, but looking into this now.
Oilpressure is good... Anyone else had this problem?


----------

